#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Reviews >  >  My travelling experience from City to Rural!!!

## Medusa

Hey folks, :love:  :love:  :love: 

Today i finished my bus travelling from Colombo main bus stand to Sabragamuwa University,Belihuloya. :Smile:  Today i understand one thing how beauty my living place.


First i started from Colombo,There was a huge traffic on the afternoon.So the noises and burning weather made me mad. I always love natural things so i hate that travelling even i had my favorite window seat with my favorite playlist for headphones. :Frown: The travelling path changed slowly into rural areas with greenish sights from Hangwalla. From that i started to enjoy the journey.After that every place has mountains with very very cool climate.Wow,i loved it. :love: The City tension are gone with these eye catching views. :running: Really these days the places have a very nice climate. :raincloud:  It was a very cool wind with little bit of rain.If you travel with your own vehicle it will be more fantastic. :Car: The Mountains with clouds,sounding small rivers, fantastic Buddhist statues and temples,farming fields with colorful birds, small ponds with lotus,different type of huge trees and lovely people with road side business.There was a mesmerizing enjoyment i had today.  :Smile: 

So guys if you want to love to experience it take Colombo- Badulla root with evening schedule you really enjoy a perfect road trip. :Thumbs: 

Let me know about your unforgettable bus travelling and Do you love my experience? :feedback please:

----------


## Beacon

> If you travel with your own vehicle it will be more fantastic.


I can guess, who you are pointing here! If you really want to experience the full adventure then best option is motor bikes or SUV! based on my own experience, car's are not really suit for the hill station and beach side. But both motorbike and SUV's are the right choice if you really wanted to go craze with nature  :Smile:

----------


## Medusa

Thank you for your suggestions.It's helpful for us.

----------


## Dhiya

Yes! I travelled to Colombo day before yesterday. Really. Hesitate to travel from my village to that city. Hell and the city are the synonym words for me. I am really hate that burning hot, buildings, noises and smokes. Yes! My village is the best place to live my life happily as much as and can spend my time with the nature.

----------

